
Huawei: China threatens to retaliate over US sanctions - hsnewman
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48299522
======
hsnewman
The order says: "protect America from foreign adversaries who are actively and
increasingly creating and exploiting vulnerabilities in information and
communications technology infrastructure and services" Wouldn't that also
include Russia?

~~~
LinuxBender
It would, however the focus is on tech companies that are an arm of the
Chinese government and have access and control over systems around the world.
Specifically in this case, the concern is around Huawei having control over 5G
networks.

Here is a podcast that goes into more details: [1]

[1] - Rogan Talks to Futurist About Tech Battle with China
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XgS5wUiCIU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XgS5wUiCIU)

------
simonblack
The US banning Huawei totally is no different from China banning Boeing
totally.

